# IVF/ICSI - cheque made payable to my fertility doctor?



## molly5 (Nov 1, 2005)

If anyone can helps us shed light on this we would be very grateful. Back last november i had ivf/icsi at a clinic. We were told after 2 years of trying to find out what was wrong with us that the problem was male factor and our area did not give ivf to males so the only option was to pay privately. We took the private option nov 2005 and had the treatment with the bridge centre - although we had scans, all the tests etc at our local nhs hospital - We had a FET in june this year which i miscarried. We went to see our GP as our money is exhausted now and asked when we were going to get our free NHS cycle - he looked puzzled and said that we have already had our free NHS cycle! I said that we paid to go private - My GP asked who we paid the money to and i said we paid a cheque to the doctor who saw us. My GP then asked why we didnt pay the private hospital and i said that the NHS doctor wanted the cheque made out to her. We have since learnt that this doctor has been suspended and will no longer be practising in the NHS. The head of the NHS are coming round friday to interview us as i believe a case is being built against her. What do you think we should do?


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

omg this sounds awful - do you think that she kept the money herself and did not give it to the Trust?

It sounds like she may have committed fraud- and that should not change your entitlement to freen nhs treatment Please let us know how you got along?

Love Pi


----------



## molly5 (Nov 1, 2005)

I think we need to find out if we were able to get treatment last year in this area and in our interview last night (with head of nhs) they were slow in letting us know this. I think they just want their money back off of the doctor. The nhs do not want to help us as they say we went private so they wont help - even if we were intitled to a free go and she lied to us. We have no where to go and whats worse is our frozen embryos are still at the clinic and that doctor still works there and i just dont feel comfortable going back there. We were meant to have another fet october but i feel so stressed i wonder if its a good thing.


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

oh Molly- that really is crap. There are national guidelines that should indicate to you whether you are entitled to a free go- actually 2 or 3 nhs goes (remember its not actually free- we pay our taxes etc).

So did the doctor tell you that you had to pay private and then took your money?  I think that the best thing to do in situations like this is to complain formally- write to the chief exec of the nhs trust- threaten to go to the press if you need too.

And..... they cant just say that as you went private they cant help cos it must have been the same clinic that you had the treatment at privately, that you would have had nhs tx at!!!!! The manager is still the manager.

You could also compain to the GMC- (the doctors governing body) and tell them that you intend to, if this business is not sorted soon!!

Take care hun

Love Pi


----------



## molly5 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well we have found out for sure that we were intitled to nhs treatment last year and we were told incorrectly by our consultant that treatment for ivf was not available to us (when it really was). The nhs have said that if we want to claim the money back we have to go to a small claims court but other than that they cannot help us. It is so awful to think that doctor like this are around - and she is still practising at the clinic. I have been in contact with BBC watchdog and the reporters have called us back - i think we just need to name and shame this lady for what she really is. I really cannot believe that the NHS will not help us at all - no apology - nothing. The worse thing is that the NHS referred us to this doctor in the first place and we are not alone - there are other couples this has happened too. The NHS will not give us their names! - surprise surprise! She must have seen the disperation on our faces - the worse thing is the money towards our ivf mostly came from our parents who are retiring now - its just so wrong - I just keep thinking is there anything else we could be doing?


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Molly
I cant believe that they cant help you- the nhs that is, as technically it is there responsibility- what she has done is broken the law- it is theft as far as I can see.

Well done for contacting watchdog but you should really also contact the GMC to complain specifically about that doctor, as usual the nhs will probably want to keep it quiet- I work for the nhs and am sick of the crap the public put up with.

Heres a link to the GMC website where you can read about what they do and determine if you want to speak to them about it all!

http://www.gmc-uk.org/concerns/index.asp

Love Pi


----------



## molly5 (Nov 1, 2005)

Thank you - i will look at the site now and let you know how it goes x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

good luck molly5 hope that you get what you want and need from them. Im me if you like and please let me know how it goes

Love Pi


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

God Molly I have just seen this thread!  What an awful, awful thing for that doctor to do!  I cant believe she's still being allowed to practice whilst under investigation?  Is it just NHS hospitals she's been banned from?

I suggest you take it as far as you can, complaint wise - you know just how awful it is that you have experienced it - we need to make sure this doesnt happen again to other unsuspecting couples.  It's amazing really, how on earth someone can do that type of thing!

Let me know how you get on hun, and if you need any help at all just shout.  Cant do much really, but can certainly offer you my support.  They shouldnt be allowed to just bury this type of thing under the carpet!  How did you get on with watchdog?  

Love
Tracy C
xxx


----------



## molly5 (Nov 1, 2005)

The reporter from watchdog is calling us back - we have an appointment with an nhs doctor on thursday (we have just been told that we are entitled to free ivf)! We are waiting for a confirmation letter from the head of the PCT to confirm that last year we should have had a free cycle and not paid. It is amazing how no one appears to want to help us - the nhs say that we paid privately and therefore need to collect our money from the consulatant via a small claims court (but to be honest i dont think i can be bothered). I have thought about phoning the clinic and try getting an appointment with her and just ask her for our money back? I would probably have to book the appointment in a made up name as i am sure she doesnt want to see us. I only wish i could get in touch with the other couples too - thqt way we would be a little stronger.

I will keep you posted but thanks for listening and being supportive.


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

The Admin Team have reviewed this thread.

All specific mentions of the clinic have been removed.

This is to protect Fertility Friends and it's members, in the light of any potential legal action against the clinic or it's employees.

Dee ADMIN TEAM


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Molly What a sham and ordeal you have been through.  The clinic where you went must have a complaints procedure, maybe write and ask for their 'Hoe to make a complaint leaflet'- afterall they wouldn't want their staff pocketing the money and not going through the clinic, and saying that if it is not resolved to your satisfaction you will involve the BBC may be enough.

I know when my relative made a complaint against a cosmetic surgeon that the clinic said that the Drs worked independently and it was the individual that she  needed to claim against- nad she did sucessfully!

Also your could always moved your embryos to an alternative clinic where you feel happier and more confident with the care.

Best of luck
L


----------



## tabbycat222 (Sep 5, 2006)

Molly

I'm so sory this has happened to you.  I'm a health care lawyer so will try to summarise what I understand to be the legal position.  Please do get specialist advice though:

You've had your 'free' NHS go (even though you were duped about that) so I don't  think the PCT have an obligtaion to give you another one.  Public pressure (via watchdog, local press, your MP etc..) might have some sway though, so do keep this up.

Your consultant has deceived you - to get your money back you have to sue her directly, not the clinic she worked at, via the small claims court (depending on the sum involved).  

What she did is a criminal offence (obtaining a financial advantage by deception) and you could report her to the police, though its possible that that is already underway.

Certainly make a complaint to the GMC - again, this may well already be underway if she's been suspended.

Am thinking of you hun

tabbyxx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

hi Molly
Please update us hun
Love Pi


----------

